# Soup Base Expiration



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

A couple years ago I got a great deal at Amazon on soup base. Bought a box of both chicken and beef - six big jars to a box. I use it a lot but still have three left of each. The jars say that they expired last summer. I've been using it anyway and it tastes fine. I looked it up online and sources say soup base is good for 10 years. I'd hate to waste good stuff -- what do you think?


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I would use it, I use expired stuff as long as I know it was stored in a cool dry place.

I'm using some veggie bullion and have never even looked at the date - figure there's so much salt that not much can go wrong with it.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Could you mix it with water to the strength you llike and can it in pints for future use? Or mix it with broth you already have and can it? Then it will keep past the jarred date of expiration. don't know.......


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Soup base has a lot of fat in it - you can tell if it's gone bad by the smell and taste. I'd still use it if it smells ok. You boil whatever you cook with it, right? That should kill any bacteria that might have grown in it. Like Jokarva said, the salt acts as a preservative.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

edayna said:


> A couple years ago I got a great deal at Amazon on soup base. Bought a box of both chicken and beef - six big jars to a box. I use it a lot but still have three left of each. The jars say that they expired last summer. I've been using it anyway and it tastes fine. I looked it up online and sources say soup base is good for 10 years. I'd hate to waste good stuff -- what do you think?


I'd feel safe keeping it for a lot more than the ten years. As long as it smells good and tastes good, it's fine. That's the way we do things at my house.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

"SIGH", OK once again, except for dairy food does not expire!

It is a "sell by" or "best if used by" date. It is arbitrary and created by the manufacturer to move product.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it paste or cubes? 

I am with Jokavra; I have cubes that last years and years due to all the salt.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

You could store them in the freezer and they would keep even longer.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

Almost everything I buy has expired.
I wouldn't worry any about it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Soup base is almost all salt. Salt is a great preservative. I wouldn't worry about it unless the smell goes off. Even then, it is unlikely to be unhealthy, just taste odd.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

tinknal said:


> "SIGH", OK once again, except for dairy food does not expire!
> 
> It is a "sell by" or "best if used by" date. It is arbitrary and created by the manufacturer to move product.


I know that. Don't you sigh at me like that. 

Actually I think the lids say "best if used by June 2010." 

When I see the "best if used by" I'm more than willing to let some time slip by that date, but I thought a year might be excessive. With other products, it might.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

edayna said:


> I know that. Don't you sigh at me like that.
> 
> Actually I think the lids say "best if used by June 2010."
> 
> When I see the "best if used by" I'm more than willing to let some time slip by that date, but I thought a year might be excessive. With other products, it might.


A big clue is where they store it in the store. If it is stored on a shelf vs a refrigerator case or freezer it will likely never go "bad" except of course for fresh produce or bakery goods. It may lose quality, but it isn't going to poison you. If it tastes OK then it is OK.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Stick those things in the freezer right now!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes ma'am!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Hope they dont freeze and bust the jars. I would put it in freezer bags, then stick them in the freezer. the food most likely wont go bad, but the glass fragments may not feel good as they pass come morning!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd stick it in the freezer as others have said. I also keep flour in the freezer.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

The jars are plastic. They'll freeze fine.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am guessing it a powder-base so it would not expand much even if the jars were glass.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Melissa said:


> I am guessing it a powder-base so it would not expand much even if the jars were glass.


Yep. Water is the only thing that expands at lower temps. Salt and fat shrinks.


----------

